# Time to start going to Tred Avon River and fish off the piers.



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

The is Last year in Sept. Time to get back down there.--------Fishing in the rain 9/29/16 Glad I went fishing this morning. The weather was good. It was windy, but wind was at my back. Light drizzle in Oxford. Not even enough to put the rain gear on. Caught 29 perch and then stopped fishing about 9:20 and headed home. Gave fish to the guys that hang out at the dock in town. Caught some on the spinner jig, and some on the tube bait in a little jig head. Uploaded: 9/29/2016 by Andy Schoener


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WOW!! Those are big perch. I see you're baptizing your new ride. Tight lines Andy.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

The bay is picking up with this drop in temps. Tons of bait around too. Been doing well for the last few days on bass from shore to 30"


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks Kracka, I should fish for rock fish/keeper bass more instead of white perch when I go to Tred Avon River from shore. It is hard not to fish for the perch with light tackle, it's a lot of fun. But I should spend more time on the rock fish.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Fished not too far from there for 2 1/2 hrs Saturday morning. Used peeler. Steady action. About 1/3 of the perch were over 9" (my minimum size for cleaning) and I ended up with about 15.
Several rock; 1 keeper.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

ESRob said:


> Fished not too far from there for 2 1/2 hrs Saturday morning. Used peeler. Steady action. About 1/3 of the perch were over 9" (my minimum size for cleaning) and I ended up with about 15.
> Several rock; 1 keeper.


From Shore, or in a boat? You did well.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Fished from shore


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Do you live in Oxford, or close by? A lot of good creeks on the way to Oxford.


----------

